# [Atlanta, KVM] HostUS KVM Offers (2GB Ram - $7)



## HostUS-Alexander (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello!, 


 

I'm Alexander from HostUS, we treat each and every one of our clients with the utmost respect that they highly deserve, and we treat and care for their websites as if it was our own site.

 

Typical virtual private servers are costly and are oversold, which make them slow and unresponsive. HostUS powered KVM servers ensure that there is no over-selling, and that performance is available 24/7 on demand by the customer. Handle very large amounts of data processing with extremely powerful dual processor server nodes, fully equipped with super-fast IO, powered by the RAID10 with BBU disk configuration.

 

We can upload any ISO/Template you want, simply submit a ticket! We don't allow windows OS on our servers however.

 


 


*Special #1 -  Low End Offers - KVM Special 2 (2GB RAM)*

 

2048MB Dedicated RAM

40 GB Dedicated Disk Space

2 TB Bandwidth (1 Gbit/s)

2 Dedicated IPV4 Address

IPV6 Coming Soon

4 Cores @ 2.5GHz+

Order - $7.00/month


 




Our hardware in Atlanta, GA is:

 


Dual Xeon L5520 / Dual E5-2650 

72 GB + RAM

4 x 1 or 2 TB Hard Drives Raid 10

LSI 9260-4i RAID Card with BBU

 


*Extras*

 

IPV4 Address - *$**0.50 each* with this promo! Submit a ticket!

128MB of RAM - $1

cPanel VPS   - $13

 

*Our Network*

 

All our servers are located in Atlanta, Georgia - 55 Marietta Click here for our looking glass.

 

Best regards,

Alexander McNeil

HostUS (HostUS Solutions Limited)


----------

